# So......



## Bloke (Mar 23, 2016)

This section seems a bit dead ... is that because all the brothers are out having dinner with each other trying to figure out the others "secrets" ?

You guys still working on this ? Or are each others faces so familiar that no more work is required ?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 23, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Or are each others faces so familiar that no more work is required ?


Aye, it's a wee state and they all seem to see each other at lodge every month.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 2, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Aye, it's a wee state and they all seem to see each other at lodge every month.


Ditto.


----------



## dizlwizl (Oct 5, 2016)

Still working on this in my section of the state 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 5, 2016)

I've changed this forum to include all Grand Lodges as well as Prince Hall Affiliated.


----------

